# Game 34: Heat @ Rockets (12/29 8:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, December 29, 2010 | 8:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ultimate trap game. Heat are coming off a late game win the night before and now go to Houston to play a team that is hot of late.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I just hope Scola doesn't go 40 on us.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Houston are only .500, but have won their last 5. Yeah, they've only beat Memphis, Sactown, Golden State, Clips and Wizards, but we're going to have to come out of the blocks quick tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Houston is a good team. Forget who they beat, good teams are supposed to win those games and good teams can maintain the consistency to beat a bunch of NBA teams in a row. It's such a dumb argument to undermine a win streak because of strength of schedule.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't know if you were aiming that at me, but I wasn't playing down their win streak at all. I was just saying, some people might. That's why I said we're going to have to show up tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

With a win tonight, the Heat would become the 1st team in NBA history to win 10 road games in a calendar month


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

FX™ said:


> I don't know if you were aiming that at me, but I wasn't playing down their win streak at all. I was just saying, some people might. That's why I said we're going to have to show up tonight.


Not you, just in general.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> With a win tonight, the Heat would become the 1st team in NBA history to win 10 road games in a calendar month


Surprised that has never happened before, but that'd be a pretty cool achievement for this team. The first of many?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

9 game road streak vs 8 game home streak.

Let's go Heat!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh off the glass to start


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Wade


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Arroyo for 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lowry is going 100mph every time he gets the ball. Carlos has to do a better job of keeping him in front of him

Arroyo for 3333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh, Bron, Wade, Z and Arroyo have all scored in the first 5.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

All of a sudden it's a 1 point game.

Z needs to find his range, he's had a couple long, and now an airball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lowry out with 2 fouls. Brooks comes in. Brooks is obviously a better but Lowry was off to a good start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Couple of bad turnovers in a row.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, it WAS a good start. Now we aren't playing well. Dumb turnovers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet drive by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our defense is bad tonight. We arent gonna keep them below 100 like this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Lebron is already half way to a triple double. 4/5/4


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

KG hurt in the Boston game


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haha Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3333

What a roll :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was insane hahaha


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damp off the glass. Awkward looking shot but it went in


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God damn this Rockets announcer is annoying


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

35-28 Miami after 1

Nice 13-2 run to end the quarter


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dang I missed the whole first quarter got hung up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good close to the quarter. They have no answer for Lebron.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Or Wade for that matter. Scola is a problem though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron makes triples doubles look so easy. 6/6/4 in the quarter.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That was a good finish to the quarter to get that 7 point lead.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade County said:


> God damn this Rockets announcer is annoying


Seriously I just turned the game on, one of them guys voice is worse than Dick Vitale.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade County said:


> God damn this Rockets announcer is annoying


Tell me about it. He's just got a stupid voice aswell.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why SPo? Why go witha Wade and Lebron-less lineup?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We need to tighten up on this defence. Too many easy buckets.

Brad Miller shouldn't wear headbands.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ misses another wide open 3...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

This guy has a speech impediment or something, what's he doing on the broadcast team, I'm gonna have to watch the game muted.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Timeout Miami, 37-37.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our D has SUCKED tonight


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

JJ sucks ass, put in MM already.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

37-37 just like that.

I know its the 2nd night of a back to back and you wanna get a couple of minutes of rest for guys, but why go away from rotations that have been working?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not only are the announcers horrible, but theyre just spouting factually incorrect stuff.

1. Mario Chalmers was not a #1 draft choice. He was a 2nd round pick, not a first rounder.
2. Mario Chalmers IS a three point shooter. They just said he's not a shooter...do they not watch college ball?
3. Generally speaking, we guard the pick and roll well - just not tonight.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Heated said:


> This guy has a speech impediment or something, what's he doing on the broadcast team, I'm gonna have to watch the game muted.


Have you ever seen the American Dad where Stan brainwashes Hayley, and forces her to marry Dill, the really posh guy?

He sounds a lot like Dill. It's annoying.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Great fall-away J by Bosh, whilst in the double-team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with the beautiful turnaround J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh hits the J


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What is this LINE UP man. What the hell are you doing SPOTARD


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jeez Mike Miller needs some confidence. Lets get him some reps with Wade and Bron maybe?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh making it rain


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Stupid, stupid mix-up there for Brooks to get the 2.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Our D is absolutely GARBAGE. 

Budinger is killing us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just like before this season, Spo stays with a lineup a minute too long...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

FX™ said:


> Have you ever seen the American Dad where Stan brainwashes Hayley, and forces her to marry Dill, the really posh guy?
> 
> He sounds a lot like Dill. It's annoying.


lol nah haven't.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Sweet coast to coast layup by Dwyane.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Brooks torching us. Riiooooo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike finally gets a FG this season


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Miller with a driving layup for 2. Finally.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MM gets his first bucket


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I hate to say it I'm almost mad I remembered to turn this game on, I was relaxin with the wife now my bloods startin to boil.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Rockets are shredding us, 13 assists on 18 field goals


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade's got 19 so far, he's getting past everyone to the rim.

Make that 21, with the chance for 1 more.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Powerful and1 by Wade

nice outlet pass by Mario


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is baller tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Houston has only committed 1 turnover as a team tonight. That's impressive.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am honestly surprised its this close...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

This is why I don't like back to backs on the road. Should never happen. Our defensive intensity is no where.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Looks like we're gonna coast and try and win it in the 4th.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Houston has only committed 1 turnover as a team tonight. That's impressive.


I don't want to discredit Houston, but we're not exactly playing our typical suffocating defense.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This D is killing my eyes. 

Timeout Miami, 60-57 Houston.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Defense and rebounding have been a huge problem tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How many times has that happened, we get the board, lose it, and they score.

**** sake.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just awful defense. What the hell are we doing out there.

Spo is gonna have a haemorrage.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Houston 62-59 Heat

Wade with 24.

Pathetic display on defence, and rebounding and it looks like our run of holding opponents to below 100 will end here. Unless we come out with some different fire in the 3rd and 4th quarters, because we've shot ourselves in the foot with some of the play tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Haslem is going to go into that locker room and break every clipboard in sight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

62-59 at the half

Horrible defense and horrible defensive rebounding. And if that wasnt enough, the Rockets had 18 free throws. So we're just getting no stops at all, and when we do, we're either fouling or giving up 2nd chance points.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If you're a coach why would you take out Dwyane there with a minute to go? You're going to play him at the start of the 3rd whether he has 2 fouls or 3 fouls. That makes no sense.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dont worry, the Rockets will start their annual 3rd quarter suckfest and you guys will be up 10+ by 4th Q. It's just how it works over here in Htown. Its been the achilles for the last decade.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Heat are on tired legs. Remind them they get a mini vacation after this game Spo, damn.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Dont worry, the Rockets will start their annual 3rd quarter suckfest and you guys will be up 10+ by 4th Q. It's just how it works over here in Htown. Its been the achilles for the last decade.


Heat have been hit or miss in the 3rd as well. They either come out amazing or exactly opposite.

Hopefully for us, this game mirrors the road games of the past couple of weeks, where all the games were close at the half, then the Heat run away with the game in the 2nd half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Still hated that lineup to start the 2nd. I understand wanting to get Wade and Lebron a couple of more minutes of rest, but no need to rest both at the same time.

Then that group gets the lead back after losing the 7pt lead, and as we've seen many times before this season, Spo sticks with the lineup a minute too long and all of a sudden we're down 1 before Wade gets back in.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Semi-OT: KG is hurt, and left injured on the surgically repaired knee, whilst Pistons are up 14 on the Celtics.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Spo doesn't value every possession which is both his strength and his weakness. Strength because he treats games as a marathon not a sprint.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

FX™ said:


> Semi-OT: KG is hurt, and left injured on the surgically repaired knee, whilst Pistons are up 14 on the Celtics.


Heat are on tired legs tonight, but Celtics are on old legs for the rest of the season. That's why I'm confident we will beat that team in the playoffs. But I hope they are full strength when that time comes. Hopefully it's not serious though, bad taste to wish injury on any players.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2nd chance rebounds hurt us again...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

^Yup, I hope it's not too bad. 

Offensive rebound again for the Rockets, leading to a 3.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*lets Go Heat*


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Heated said:


> Heat are on tired legs tonight, but Celtics are on old legs for the rest of the season. That's why I'm confident we will beat that team in the playoffs. But I hope they are full strength when that time comes. Hopefully it's not serious though, bad taste to wish injury on any players.


I don't wish injury but I have zero sympathy. Staying healthy is part of the job requirement to be champion.

I don't feel any sympathy for Boston fans because when we lost to Detroit in '05 the rest of the league delighted and didn't show any sympathy. Guys like Bill Simmons wrote Wade off after he was injured. Tough break, so sad is all I have to say.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Foul saved the ugly miss by Bosh there :laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Somebody teach Carlos to sell it that the ball went off the other team.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sigh


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Got to do a better job of defending Scola.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wtf Refs!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Haven't been in these threads for a while, and we're sucking it up when I am. I won't come back guys. :laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Adam said:


> I don't wish injury but I have zero sympathy. Staying healthy is part of the job requirement to be champion.
> 
> I don't feel any sympathy for Boston fans because when we lost to Detroit in '05 the rest of the league delighted and didn't show any sympathy. Guys like Bill Simmons wrote Wade off after he was injured. Tough break, so sad is all I have to say.


I agree. I could care less. I just want them at full strength in the playoffs so they have no excuses.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, we got the crap Heat tonight


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Arroyo for 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo for 333

nice ball movement

Needs more stops


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is in passive playmaker mood tonight. He needs to get aggressive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ with the steal and dunk


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron steal and slam


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

These guys look lost tonight trying to defend a non-PnR offense


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are getting some crap foul calls here


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Lots of turnovers...I think we're fine. It's the 2nd night of a back-to-back, we've got heavy legs. 4th quarter and it's tight, we'll turn it on and get the W.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We need to board. We're getting killed on the rebounds. We've gone away from what makes us a good team. Stingy D, rebounds, and fastbreak points.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miami should never be down when they're shooting 57%.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We have 12 fouls and they have 22 free throw attempts, that's insane. Almost all our fouls are shooting ones which means people are getting caught out of position over and over.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice bankshot by Wade.

Get some stops!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade off the glass again.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade going to work. He's got 28.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nothing good happens when you hesitate, Bosh.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Shoot it Bosh the guy is shorter than you


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

back to back J's by Lebron


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron ties it up, 2 straight from him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 3333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

JJ for 3, this is better.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Z and1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dont leave Scola when Brooks is that far out...

and1 by Z


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yesssssssss JJ


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bang


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This game has not been a benchmark defensive performance


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Just win Baby, screw the under 100 pt streak.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat now at 60% and the Rockets FG% is slowly going down. They're at 44%. Yet Miami is only up 3.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If Dick Bavetta was a horse I would shoot him myself.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

88-84 Miami after 3

Great end to the quarter. Just like the 1st quarter. Need to continue getting stops.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

End of 3rd 88-84.

Houston announcer - "Miami defence had a great quarter", clearly hasn't seen any other Miami games this year.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Adam said:


> If Dick Bavetta was a horse I would shoot him myself.


I'll buy him a horse costume and drop him off in your front lawn. You do the rest.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I think we go 0.5 games behind Boston if we win this one?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ugly looking shot by Wade..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

FX™ said:


> I think we go 0.5 games behind Boston if we win this one?


1 game behind if we win


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dwyane trying to go glass one too many times.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go, Dwyane. Keep driving


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I dont thuink we have picked up 1 charge yet


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade's hurt, probably cos Brooks chopped him across the entire body and face.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They drew blood on Wade. Aaron Brooks, You just ****ed up...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Flagrant


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

How is that not a flagrant? He just blatantly wacks him across the face.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

That was a shady foul, especially with no flagrant. He tried to take Wade's head off there. Fortunately he didn't have a bad fall.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

They've eventually made it a flagrant.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They did give Brooks a flagrant. I guess once they saw the blood, they changed the call.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade and1! He's amazing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and1!

Dont make him Bleed!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Listen to these Rocket announcers. Apparently their logic is if your not seriously injured its not a flagrant. 

Now they are calling it 8 on 5. hahaha.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The Rockets broadcast team is horrible....non-stop crying, excuses, saying it's 8 on 5 because of the refs...all of this started when we took the lead again in the 2nd half.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

8 on 5 for the rockets 8 on 5!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with another and1


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Another and1. 37 points, 15/20. Super-efficient after last night.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

That was a late whistle?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, close 4pt play by Mario


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Little battle going on here between Brooks and Chalmers. Brooks got a little bit too involved, given Mario 3 free-throws.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Houston is shooting 42%, got into the bonus with over 8 minutes to go in the 4th, and has taken 33 free throws and the Rockets broadcast team is bitching about the refs? :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Their free throws hurt


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Houston is shooting 42%, got into the bonus with over 8 minutes to go in the 4th, and has taken 33 free throws and the Rockets broadcast team is bitching about the refs? :laugh:


They're morons. I was annoyed for awhile, now I'm just enjoying hearing them squirm.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

"Aight now get it up the court and score!"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rockets are living at the line in this quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

strong runner by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mario for 3


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dhalsim!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big J by Lebron

Miami is a machine on offense tonight. Crazy that we're only up 9 and this game has been as close at it has all night long.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Houston has 101 points on 41% shooting...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Their goes the below 100 streak, but atleast we're up. Strong quarter so far. They arent getting bucket, but being in the penalty hurts.

Wade has been ultra agressive and efficient tonight.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

8 second violation? C'mon Bron, don't do this to me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Wade

Wade with 40 again


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade has busted their ass all night


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with another and1!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade and1


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Looks like Wade will be with a earned POTG tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

great hustle by Wade leads to Lebron getting two free throws.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is dominating. Best game by far this year.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Makes me think of that commercial "We Want WADE, We Want WADE"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

43 on 17-23. That's just insane efficiency.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Best team he's seen all season? We've sucked tonight! :laugh:

(besides Wade)


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade must have seen tape of last night's 40. This, THIS is how you score a legit 40+!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade was going for 50


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man, why cant we just win this one easy


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

3 from Lowry makes it a 5 point game, timeout Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

5pt game again just like that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is just a crazy, crazy game. Houston has scored 112pts on 41%.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Offensive foul on Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3pt game...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Good work by Joel on the offensive glass. Shame he's going to the line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel to the line. Damn...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a roll :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How is that not a foul on Scola on that drive? Its a charge if he hits him front on, but Scola is moving?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Hits both.

Joel = clutch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel makes both!

atta boy, JoRel :clap:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ROFL at that free throw.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade County said:


> How is that not a foul on Scola on that drive? Its a charge if he hits him front on, but Scola is moving?


If the last one was a charge because Scola was there (it was), then that is definitely a block because, like you said, Scola is still sliding into position under LeBron as he's in teh air shooting.

At least they've been consistantly inconsistant for both team tonight...can't really complain.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bench Wade, let Joel finish games


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Joel again with the good rebounding work, and back to the line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel with another big rebound.

Come on Joel, Ice this ****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Swish


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Joel 'Mr. Clutch' Anthony.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4-4 baby :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

You can't stop Joel


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF?! Why cant we just put teams away quietly?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Freakin hell, just die Rockets


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Just give up dammit! It's 4.06am!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Rockets scored enough for 2 teams tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Wade, Joel was open


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat finally win 125-119

Heat make history becoming the 1st team to win 10 road games in a calendar month.

Wade POTG

Wade with 17 after Aaron Brooks drew blood. Like I said when it happened, Brooks you just ****ed up


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Miami win 125-119!

It wasn't pretty but it's good to get the win. Key free throws from Joel Anthony deserve a mention.

The defence was awful tonight, as was the rebounding, but I'll blame it on the back-to-back road game, and hope we'll get some rest and come back with intensity for the next game.

Wade was great, and super efficient tonight. Easily POTG.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*heat Heat Heat Heat
Heat Heat Heat Heat
Heat Heat Heat Heat
Heat Heat Heat Heat*


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Joel shot 72% from the free throw line last year.  He has a nice stroke. I don't know why broadcasters and teams this year are using such a small sample size to act like he is a bad shooter.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Solid win despite not being able to play defense without fouling every damn possession. It's amusing to see Lebron basically take 2 nights off in a row and get near triple doubles anyway.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I just checked the boxscore since I wasn't paying attention to those announcers, LeBron got 20/9? When did this happen? :laugh: Very quiet game from him, but as always gets his numbers. 

Now if you'll excuse me guys, it's 4.15am and I'm supposed to go and bake cakes with the girlfriend at 10am! :nonono: Think I'll be delaying that slightly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Joel shot 72% from the free throw line last year. He has a nice stroke. I don't know why broadcasters and teams this year are using such a small sample size to act like he is a bad shooter.


copycat league. Because one team saw someone go to it, others started doing it as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just turned to FSN Houston. I can see why you all were annoyed. They were talking about the flagrant and how it wasnt called a flagrant at 1st. Do they not realize that once blood is drawn, its an automatic flagrant?

Oh, and this color guys voice is annoying as ****.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Oh, and this color guys voice is annoying as ****.


Racist.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh:

But seriously, I was ready to punch that dude in the ****ing head. His voice is soooo annoying.

Happy with the win, but again, wasn't really a complete game. Wade was amazing though.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

FX™;6446279 said:


> I just checked the boxscore since I wasn't paying attention to those announcers, LeBron got 20/9? When did this happen? :laugh: Very quiet game from him, but as always gets his numbers.
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me guys, it's 4.15am and I'm supposed to go and bake cakes with the girlfriend at 10am! :nonono: Think I'll be delaying that slightly.


You and BG are true fans to deal with the time zone difference.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Racist.


:laugh:


Heat have given up 33 and 35 points in the last 2 games in the 4th quarter. That's obviously gotta be fixed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> You and BG are true fans to deal with the time zone difference.


Seriously. :cheers: to both of you. 

I sometimes bitch about the late west coast starts when I gotta get up early. Doesnt come close to what you all do


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron on Joel- "Forget about DWade, Lebron and CB, He's the closer" :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not really for me though guys, only for FX.

For the most part, home games are around 11am and west coast games are about 2pm...so when im at work I cant really watch during the day, but while holidays are on, im catching everything.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Not really for me though guys, only for FX.
> 
> For the most part, home games are around 11am and west coast games are about 2pm...so when im at work I cant really watch during the day, but while holidays are on, im catching everything.


Yeah, for you I didn't mean so much for the latenights but moreso for adjusting your work schedule and mornings.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Lebron on Joel- "Forget about DWade, Lebron and CB, He's the closer" :laugh:


This team is starting to look scary. I checked the schedule and there are only three games in January that we should have trouble with. Chicago, OKC, and Denver. I don't think it would be too crazy if we only lost one game in January.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

5 straight road wins away from tying the NBA record.



> WindhorstESPN Brian Windhorst
> According to @tomhaberstroh research, Wade's back-to-back 40-point games first since Kobe going for 60 & then 50 over 2 days back in '07.


Shocked that Durant, Kobe or Lebron hadnt done this in the last 3 years


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's so weird that Wade only takes 24 shots in a game like this. Reminds me of a couple years ago when his career high was only a 48 point overtime performance. He has these crazy efficient games like tonight where he could mix in another 10 bad shots and easily eclipse 50 but he doesn't seem to care about setting a career high in scoring.

Not to say that he does it out of some great shot selection but just that he doesn't seem to value a career high as much as other guys do.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Much better night for Wade tonight. Took less shots, made more of them. Thats the way I want to see a 40 point game. He doesn't need to grind for 40 like he did the night before.

He's easily the POTG tonight.

Though I'm tempted to give my vote to Joel for the clutch free throws lol.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Adam said:


> You and BG are true fans to deal with the time zone difference.


the same reason why i stay up or wake up early for live soccer/football games around Europe. Ill never forget how i used to grind out late night games when the world cup was held in Japan/Korea in 2002. ive never had so much caffeine in my life.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

25-9

Your championship Miami Heat after 34 games? (2005-2006)

19-15


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Adam said:


> You and BG are true fans to deal with the time zone difference.


I'll watch anything that starts earlier or at 9PM ET, I think that's 2am round here. Those games will finish around 4.30AM/5AM, which isn't too bad, I suppose. I noticed the Jazz/Kings game started at 10.30PM ET last night, which is like, 3.30AM, and I wouldn't be getting to bed till 6.30AM. Unless I go to sleep and set an alarm for those ones, there's no way I'm going to watch them. :laugh:

I'm far from a true fan though, I picked our team out of a hat when I was first getting into basketball, and have just followed us since. :cheers:

As Ibiza said, the key is a lotta caffeine. Red Bull is useful.


----------

